# Euer erstes Videospiel?



## Redbull0329 (28. Mai 2013)

Ich hab grad mal gesucht und herausgefunden, dass wir keinen "Was war euer erstes Videospiel"-Thread haben. Das musste ich natürlich nachholen! 
Also, legt los, womit hat eure Zockerkarriere angefangen? 

Ich mache mal den Anfang: Bei mir war es Löwenzahn 1  http://www.amazon.de/Ak-tronic-Loew...UTF8&qid=1369746295&sr=1-3&keywords=Löwenzahn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2013)

Kurz und knapp, Pong


----------



## kero81 (28. Mai 2013)

Tetris, was sonst


----------



## Ahab (28. Mai 2013)

Au schönes Thema. 

Mein erstes Spiel war tatsächlich Unreal.  Da war ich glaub ich 7. Mein Papa hat mir beim installieren geholfen und meine Mama hat einen Anfall bekommen.  Dann wars vom Tisch und ich habe Trophy Bass 3 und Trophy Bass 3D gezockt.


----------



## ColorMe (28. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es Prince oder CD-Man ist... ^^


----------



## Ryle (28. Mai 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp, Pong


Und ich dachte ich wäre alt...

Kommt darauf an, was man unter erstes Videospiel versteht. Gespielt habe ich als erstes alles mögliche auf dem Atari, aber das war beim Onkel damals. Das erste eigene Spiel war das Modul, dass zusamman mit dem NES ausgeliefert wurde. Da war so ein extrem lustiges Fußballspiel dabei, dass ich damals gesuchtet habe - da gabs noch so Superschuss Fallrückzieher usw.


----------



## Erok (28. Mai 2013)

Das allererste Game was ich je auf einer Konsole spielte, war Affenjagd  

Und zwar auf dem Philips G 7000 : Philips G7000

Was ne herrliche Konsole


----------



## cdo (28. Mai 2013)

Das erste Videospiel war Super Mario Bros auf der Famicom/NES (1985). Das este Computerspiel war F-16 Falcon oder Giana Sisters (beide 1987), kann mich nicht mehr genau erinnern.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (28. Mai 2013)

Irgendein alter zweiter Weltkriegsflugsimulation, fällt der Name nicht mehr ein  .. dürfte irgendwas um die 1998 gewesen sein .. schön mit 6 Jahren mit mein Vater gedaddelt 

Danach Tetris und Pokemon ^^

Edit: Habs gefunden  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Corps


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. Mai 2013)

Auf dem PC war es Wolfpack und Wolfe..... 3D (ohne dem Wissen meiner Eltern)


----------



## WinNuker84 (28. Mai 2013)

Handheld: Tetris & Kung Fu Master
C64: Boulder Dash
PC: Wolf3D, und vom ersten Taschengeld Rebel Assault II
Sega: Sonic
NES: Mario
SNES: Donky Kong Country


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Mai 2013)

hahah das hier mein erstes spiel
Super Mario Land Gameboy Speedrun - YouTube

dann kam das hier
SNES Sim City - YouTube

dann das hier 
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV: Turtles in Time Walkthrough Super Nintendo - YouTube

dann das hier 
Super Nintendo Friday Night Street Fighter II Turbo - YouTube

und so weiter und so weiter.....gab schöne spiele damals.

bei pc war es AGE OF EMPIRES und C&C


----------



## OctoCore (28. Mai 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp, Pong


 
Das habe ich auch mal gespielt - sogar auf einem Original-Automaten. 
Aber das erste Video-Game war's mit Sicherheit nicht - das war auf irgendeiner No-Name-billig-Konsole bei Freunden, also nicht Atari oder sonst was Bekanntes.
Ansonsten erinnere ich mich eher an Asteroids und Zaxxon - auf eigenem Rechner (eine Konsole hatte ich selbst noch nie) war Space Invaders eines der ersten Games.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Mai 2013)

Mein erstes Spiel am PC war Erben der Erde - Die große Suche... das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## shootme55 (28. Mai 2013)

Mein erstes Konsolenspiel (kann man diese kleinen Handhelds überhaupt so nennen?!) war Nintendos Greenhouse, aber ein Jahr später hab ich einen Gameboy bekommen. 

Erstes Computerspiel war mit 11 Jahren, da gabs zu Weihnachten unseren ersten PC. Ein Pentium 133 mit ATI mach64. Boa war der schnell. Also ist gleich mal ein Bekannter mit ca. 60 Stk. Disketten gekommen mit Spielen die er schon durch hatte und nicht mehr brauchte. Und wir hatten schon Streetfigher II, Mortal Kombat II, Syndicate und Doom. 

Also man könnt sagen mein erstes richtiges Computerspiel abgesehn von Handhelds war Syndicate und Doom.


----------



## wishi (28. Mai 2013)

Atari 2600 in Holzoptik + Pong, danach C64


----------



## Barthi666 (28. Mai 2013)

Das große Krabbeln aufm Gameboy Colour. Oh man das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## beren2707 (28. Mai 2013)

Irgendein Spiel aufm Sinclair ZX81, 3D Monster Maze glaube ich. Das erste PC-Spiel, das ich angefasst habe, war auf dem ersten eigenen PC 1997 Tomb Raider, anschließend wurden Monkey Island & Co. gesuchtet. Meine erste Spiele"sucht" war Siedler 3 - tausend Stunden aufwärts, mindestens.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn man mal vom (S)NES als Konsole absieht wo mein erstes Spiel wohl irgendein Marioteil war war das erste PC-Spiel in meinem Besitz "Gorillas": Gorillas (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## infantri (28. Mai 2013)

C64 giana sisters.... aber das erste game woran ich mich heute noch sehr gut erinnern kann ist battle squadron für den amiga 500, habs jetzt sogar fürs handy gefunden  

MFG


----------



## Leandros (28. Mai 2013)

Age of Empires. Habe ziemlich früh angefangen. War so um die 7 Jahre alt. Darauf folgten dann später Empire Earth, Serious Sam () und Counter-Strike (). Das waren so meine Lieblingsspiele der früheren Zeit.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Mai 2013)

Mein aller erstes Spiel überhaupt war Wolfenst... 3D und danach Doom


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Mai 2013)

das hier war damals auch ganz lustig
Battletoads in Battlemaniacs SNES No Death Run Part 1 of 3 - YouTube


----------



## ronnykisser (28. Mai 2013)

1991 auf C64 Turrican

Turrican


----------



## Softcooky (28. Mai 2013)

Auf eigener Konsole wohl die Video-Olympics (Pongmäßig), auf dem VCS 2600.
Davor aber sicher auch andere, in diversen Kaufhäusern - natürlich *nach*
der Schule 

Sachen wie Space Invaders, Missile Command, Frogger etc., die ich später auf der VCS hatte, spiele ich auch heute 
noch ganz gerne zwischendurch, als Browsergame o. ä.


----------



## Volcom (29. Mai 2013)

Damals von meinem Onkel ein NES bekommen, inkl. Mario1, Tetris, Topgun und Kungfu. Meine ersten Videospiele


----------



## KastenBier (29. Mai 2013)

Haha, mein erstes richtiges Computerspiel? _"Malen macht Spaß"_ für Windows 95 mit 4 Jahren


----------



## apfel (29. Mai 2013)

Tetris


----------



## Fexzz (29. Mai 2013)

Pizza Connection glaub ich.


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Pizza Connection glaub ich.


 
Hammer Spiel gewesen.


----------



## Coldhardt (29. Mai 2013)

Das dürfte NHL 19-irgendwas von meinem Vater  gewesen sein 

Danach kam irgendsoein Monopoly-Spiel fürn PC, dass ich richtig gut fand und Die Sesamstraße mit Graf Zahl etc.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2013)

Das erste Videospiel das ich jemals in den Fingern hatte war ziemlich sicher Tetris. 
Dann kam das SNES, vor allem mit Zelda - a link to the past. (Mir wird gerade so nostalgisch, ich hab fast das Bedürfnis den Zelda-Soundtrack auf youtube zu hören  )


----------



## lem0ne (29. Mai 2013)

Ford Racing 2!!! 
Aus der Nutelapackung meines besten Kumpels


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (29. Mai 2013)

Erstes PC-Spiel war Commander Keen.
Auf Konsole hab waren meine ersten Spiele Lamborghini American Challenge (es war SOOO schlecht!) auf SNES und Spyro the Dragon und Tekken 2 auf PS1.
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich ein Dorfkind war und es nicht so mit Videospielen hatte, sondern lieber über Wald und Wiesen gestromert bin


----------



## XT1024 (29. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Age of Empires.


Ich glaube das auf ewig unvergessene  AoE  war es auch. Oder war es doch GTA? Muss beides fast zeitgleich gewesen sein.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Mai 2013)

Crash Bandicot - Warped! auf der PS1 (: geiles Spiel


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Mai 2013)

Superfrog auf dem Amiga2000, da war ich etwa 5-6 Jahre alt, muss also so ca. 1994 gewesen sein, einfach geil 
Der Amiga2000 mit ca. 2000 Spieledisketten ist noch bei meinem Vater und funktioniert noch einwandfrei. Die Klassiker von damals machen noch heute Spass (teilweise mehr als neue Titel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sieben (29. Mai 2013)

Puh, also das erste Spiel, das ich gespielt habe war Pong (oder son Ableger) auf ner Konsole mit Drehknöpfen als "Gamepad/Joystick". Das erste Spiel, welches ich selbst besessen (und gesuchtet  )habe, war "Dark Chambers" auf dem Atari 2600.


----------



## Fexzz (29. Mai 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Hammer Spiel gewesen.


 
Isses immernoch, ich spiel den zweiten Teil immernoch einmal jährlich oder so


----------



## YuT666 (29. Mai 2013)

In den 70ern das Intel TV Sport 3006 mit Lightgun.

Das war meine erste Erfahrung mit Videospielen.


----------



## MonKAY (29. Mai 2013)

Irgendwelche Jumg and Runs die unter Windows 3.11 liefen, aber da ich die Namen alle nicht kenne sage ich mal Monkey Island 1 weil es das erste ist an dessen Namen ich mich erinnere.


----------



## CoreLHD (29. Mai 2013)

Mein erstes Videospiel war Super Mario Land von 1989 für den Nintendo Gameboy. Super Mario Land

Da fällt mir ein das ich den mal wieder rauskramen müsste...


----------



## lunar19 (29. Mai 2013)

Pacman  Und die ersten "richtigen" Spiele waren Age of Empires II und NfS Underground 2. Immer noch große Spiele


----------



## aloha84 (29. Mai 2013)

Tri-City-Maniac schrieb:


> In den 70ern das Intel TV Sport 3006 mit Lightgun.
> 
> Das war meine erste Erfahrung mit Videospielen.


 
Hab den Vorgänger deiner Konsole, sieht genauso aus.....hat aber nur 4 Spiele. (alles Pongvarianten )

Mein erstes Spiel war "32 in 1 Games" für den Atari 2600, das zweite F14 Tomcat (Anhang), das dritte Zaxxon!


----------



## Supeq (29. Mai 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Das allererste Game was ich je auf einer Konsole spielte, war Affenjagd
> 
> Und zwar auf dem Philips G 7000 : Philips G7000
> ^^
> Was ne herrliche Konsole


 
Auf dem Ding hatte ich auch meine ersten Spiele. Glaub das erste was ich da gespielt hab war "Autorennen" (das hieß wirklich so  ) ^^


----------



## Keksdose12 (29. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wars pokemom feuerrot


----------



## Thallassa (29. Mai 2013)

Tekken, für die Ps


----------



## natalie (29. Mai 2013)

Allererstes Spiel überhaupt: Tetris auf dem Gameboy
Erstes PC-Spiel: Rayman


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Mai 2013)

Find's echt Wahnsinn was hier für ein Feedback kommt. Die meisten Sachen kenne ich als Zocker des neuen Jahrtausends gar nicht mehr 
Vielen Dank für die fleißigen Posts, ist super interessant


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. Mai 2013)

Mein erstes Videospiel war Super Mario 64 für den N64. Erst viele Jahre später habe ich auch PC-, PS2- und SNES-Spiele gespielt.

Mein erstes PC-Spiel hatte ich erst im Jahr 2002: Autobahnraser 3, gefolgt von Anno 1503.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Mai 2013)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Mein erstes Videospiel war Super Mario 64 für den N64. Erst viele Jahre später habe ich auch PC-, PS2- und SNES-Spiele gespielt.
> 
> Mein erstes PC-Spiel hatte ich erst im Jahr 2002: Autobahnraser 3, gefolgt von Anno 1503.


 
Autobahnraser war auch super, das hatte ich auch! Am liebsten bin ich Autobahn gefahren, daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert 

Und auch die Nachfolger Urlaubs-Raser, Europa-Raser, USA-Raser etc. habe ich geliebt... Das hatte ich schon fast vergessen 
Danke für die Kindheitserinnerung  Ich weiß noch wie es am Ende heißt "Sie haben geendet" 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lZBjZ9wk5Ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sharidan (30. Mai 2013)

Das erste Pc spiel war Simcity  ... Bei nem Freund damals spielen können, der zu allem überfluss noch Zeuge Jehova war, und mich damit wohl Locken wollte xD

Hat er aber nie geschaft, das Game war einfach zu Geil


----------



## Affliction (30. Mai 2013)

Das allererstes Spiel war tatsächlich Pacman, das war ein Spielautomat. Zuder Zeit hatten wir nichtmal ein eigenes Tel. Als die Techik dann soweit war, dass man sich ein Computer zuhause hinstellen konnte gabs für mich ein C64 (mit Turbotaste) und darauf spielte ich Tennis (Balken links, Balken rechts und ein Pixel der hin und her wanderte). Das war geil!


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. Juni 2013)

Titan (eine sehr unkonventionelle Breakout variante), Boa (Snake klon, allerdings mit sehr interessanten Modi) und Space Commander (Space Invaders Klon) waren bei meinem ersten PC gleich dabei.

Soll mir allerdings einer erklären wieso: Der Rechner war aus einer Bank ausgemustert worden (die rüsteten damals (Anfang 1990) von ihren 286er auf die brandneuen 486er um), aber nicht nur die Spiele war vorinstalliert, sondern auch ein Joystickport auf dem Motherboard... die zocken anscheinend nicht nur um unser Geld auf den Banken ^^ (oder alternativ: sie zockten lieber am Rechner als mit unserem Geld. Wäre mir auch durchaus lieber wenns so geblieben wäre)

Kurz darauf kamen dann auch ein NES, Gameboy und ein Master System II hinzu, und meine Spielesucht nahm ihren Anfang 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn man mal vom (S)NES als Konsole absieht wo mein erstes Spiel wohl irgendein Marioteil war war das erste PC-Spiel in meinem Besitz "Gorillas": Gorillas (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Gesellte sich kurz nachher auch zu meiner langsam wachsenden Sammlung hinzu. Vor allem zu zweit damals eine Mordgaudi


----------



## guss (3. Juni 2013)

Mein erstes Videospiel hieß glaube ich "Castle Attack". Das habe ich bei  meinem Cousin auf einem Atari 2600 gezockt. Wenn ich mich richtig  entsinne konnte man das mit satten 4 Spielern gleichzeitig auf einem Bildschirm zocken. In  jeder der 4 Bildschirmecken stand die Burg eines Spielers und man musste  sich gegenseitg weg ballern. Zur Abwehr konnte man ein Schutzschild mit  so einem Drehregler steuern. Hat mich damals total in den Bann gezogen.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/david.kelly4/atari2600Hardware.jpg

Mit eigenen Spielen fing es dann erst eine ganze Zeit später auf dem C64 an und mein erstes PC Spiel war der erste Teil von "Wing Commander".


----------



## godfather22 (3. Juni 2013)

Mein erstes Spiel war Pokemon Rote Edition für den Gameboy Color. 
Damit hab ich so viel Zeit verballert


----------



## Freeze82 (3. Juni 2013)

Mein erstes Spiel war 1988 "Alex Kidd in Miracle World"  für das SEGA Master System welches mMn bis Heute die beste Konsole ist <3
Erstes PC Spiel war North & South aufm AMIGA 600


----------



## SwarmingBeast (3. Juni 2013)

Super Mario World auf dem SNES. 
Das hat unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. Juni 2013)

Freeze82 schrieb:


> Mein erstes Spiel war 1988 "Alex Kidd in Miracle World"  für das SEGA Master System welches mMn bis Heute die beste Konsole ist <3


 
Jo, das Master System *in Träumen schwelg* Vor allem Golden Axe Warrior hatte es mir angetan damals. Ich hoffe, meine Version auch noch wiederzufinden, denn anscheinend hat das Spiel hohen Sammlerwert.



> Erstes PC Spiel war North & South aufm AMIGA 600



Das hatte ich auf dem pC in der französischen Originalversion (Die heißt "les Tuniques Bleues" und bezieht sich damit auf das Gleichnamige Comic, in Deutschland unter dem Namen "die Blauen Boys" bekannt) und kannte durch das Comic auch einige Insidergags, etwa wieso man eine Armee bei Schlechtwetter nicht bewegen konnte.


----------



## Jor-El (9. Juni 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auf dem pC in der französischen Originalversion (Die heißt "les Tuniques Bleues" und bezieht sich damit auf das Gleichnamige Comic, in Deutschland unter dem Namen "die Blauen Boys" bekannt) und kannte durch das Comic auch einige Insidergags, etwa wieso man eine Armee bei Schlechtwetter nicht bewegen konnte.



Cool, wusste ich gar nicht. Muss mir glatt mal eine Ausgabe besorgen.


----------



## combatIII (21. Juni 2013)

Das erste das ich überhaupt gespielt das aber nicht in meinem Besitz war ist mein ich Donkey Kong auf nem ATARI gewesen.Dann Doom bei nem Kumpel auf dessen Vaters PC zeitgleich dazu hab ich dann einen NES bekommen da gabs dann die gesamte Mario Palette und Probotector hieß das glaub ich für.Mit der PS1 waren es dann Resident Evil, Silent Hill und Gran Turismo.Erstes PC Spiel war Unreal Tournament.


----------



## blaidd (21. Juni 2013)

Hmmm, gar nicht so leicht, ist ja schon ein Weilchen her...

Kann mich dran erinnern, am Pac-Man -Automaten mein Taschengeld verzockt zu haben, aber ob das mein Erstkontakt war, kann ich nicht genau sagen... Ich kam jedenfalls kaum an den Joystick ran, also schätze ich mal, daß das so um 1985 rum gewesen sein muß.

Dann kam Commodore C4 und kurz danach C64 mit Great Giana Sisters, Monty on the Run, Commando, Turrican und Raid over Moscow & Co. Was ich da allerdings als erstes gespielt habe, weiß ich nicht mehr. Entweder Giana Sisters oder Commando halte ich aber für wahrscheinlich...

Nein, Moment... das war Impossible Mission! 

Dann kamen noch Gameboy, Amiga (ein eher kurzes Intermezzo), NES und kurz darauf Anfang der Neunziger der erste (eigene) PC. Erstes PC-Spiel war Prince of Persia.


----------



## happypcuser (22. Juni 2013)

Meins auch http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005KBUH/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

Danach Gothic !


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Juni 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Meins auch Loewenzahn 1: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> Danach Gothic !


 
Wilkommen im Club! *highfive* 

Löwenzahn auf Gothic, das nenne ich mal einen Quantensprung


----------



## happypcuser (23. Juni 2013)

irgend so'n lern spiel hab vergessen was für eins !


----------



## Ultramarinrot (23. Juni 2013)

Aces of the Pacific von Dynamix, Publisher war Sierra (war damals sieben Jahre alt, ging voll ab  )


----------



## xfn42 (23. Juni 2013)

Lego Racers oder sowas mit 5 auf nem Pentium 1 mit 100 MHz und 32 MB RAM .
Ich weiss noch wie ich mich immer geärgert habe , wenn ich über so eine Brücke musste , weil ich da für eine Wagenlänge 1ne minute gebraucht habe , weil sich irgendwas aufgehängt hat .
Habe dann immer auf den laptop geklopft weil ich Sache er wird dann schneller  .


----------



## Abufaso (24. Juni 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Das erste Pc spiel war Simcity  ... Bei nem Freund damals spielen können, der zu allem überfluss noch Zeuge Jehova war, und mich damit wohl Locken wollte xD



Made my day  

Die ersten Lego Racer Teile  und Willy Werkel


----------



## mds51 (25. Juni 2013)

Mein erstes PC-Spiel war Heroes of Might and Magic II 

Es ist zwar nicht so gut, wie HoMM III, abee um weiten besser als die vermurkste Ubi-Kinderkacke... wie man diese Serie so versauen kann... Schade, dass 3DO Insolvent gegangen ist


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. Juni 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Mein erstes PC-Spiel war Heroes of Might and Magic II
> 
> Es ist zwar nicht so gut, wie HoMM III, abee um weiten besser als die vermurkste Ubi-Kinderkacke... wie man diese Serie so versauen kann... Schade, dass 3DO Insolvent gegangen ist


 
3DO war der Publisher, New World Computing ist die Firma der Entwickler  Und ja, ohne JvC (John van Canegem, Erfinder von Might & Magic) und NWC ist HoMM auch einfach nix mehr für mich


----------



## mds51 (28. Juni 2013)

Stimmt hab das wohl ein bissl verwechselt.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (28. Juni 2013)

Meine ersten selbst gekauften Spiele waren Sim City 2000 und Command & Conquer 1 (VGA-Edition).
Die ersten Spiele, die ich gespielt habe, waren Tetris auf dem ersten GameBoy und Doom 1


----------



## happypcuser (28. Juni 2013)

Löwenzahn


----------



## hbf878 (28. Juni 2013)

Autos bauen mit Willi Werkel


----------



## Pommesbunker (28. Juni 2013)

Also dass erste Spiel war eins von meinem Cousin aufem DS: Cars  Das erste, dass mir dann auch gehörte war bei meinem DS(bei dem Ich übrigens schon mal die Hauptplatine gekillt habe ^^ ) Bournout Legends.


----------



## nulchking (28. Juni 2013)

Ich schmeiß mal den denkapparat an 


Müsste Pokemon Blau mit GBC gewesen sein, danach gings rüber zur PS1 mit Fifa 2001  und den ersten NfS Teilen. Danach kam mein erster PC, mit spielen a la Zeus Olympus und Atlantis, Age of Empires 1 und CBS Spielen 
Mein erster Shooter war Far Cry 1 bei meinem Vater auf einer 8800GT meine ich, ich brauche wohl nicht zu erwähnen das ich damals noch nicht 18 war


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Juni 2013)

Mein erstes Spiel war Counter Strike mit 7 Jahren.


----------



## Suppentrulli1988 (28. Juni 2013)

Puuuh...
Tomb Raider 2 oder 3.

Auf jeden Fall wars ein AMD K6-2 mit 333MHz auf einem Epox Board, 64MB SD-RAM und ner ATI Rage Pro 8MB. 3,4GB HDD. 

Irgendwie krass... Vorhin hab ich GTA Vice City auf meinem HANDY (!!!) Mit 1,2GHz Dualcore und 1GB RAM + ca. 40GB Speicher gezockt... 

Übelst der Fortschritt O.o


----------



## edaknik (1. Juli 2013)

Oma's Dachboden oder so ähnlich, kann man aber eigentlich "Spiel" nennen .


----------



## T-Drive (10. Juli 2013)

Descent, Wrath of Earth, Comanche, Hind, Mechwarrior, -2, Redneck Rampage, Bleifuss ... Mann, das waren Zeiten


----------



## NinjaZX6R_12 (10. Juli 2013)

Müsste wing Commander oder The Lost vikings gewesen sein...wenn mir was früheres einfällt schreib ich's xD


----------



## Nichtswisser111 (18. August 2013)

Tomb Raider 3 !

Ich liebe die Serie auch heute noch !


----------



## heldarious (18. August 2013)

Autobahn raser 1 !  hat echt bock gemacht


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (18. August 2013)

das war aladin für den sega mega drive


----------



## keinnick (18. August 2013)

Pacman (am Spielautomaten), verdammt bin ich alt


----------



## Vily (18. August 2013)

Alarm für Cobra 11


----------



## Two-Face (18. August 2013)

Hmm....

_Tekken_ auf der PS1?Müsste genau überlegen...

aber ich denke es war eher _Starlancer_ auf'm PC von meinem Onkel.

Oder vielleicht auch _STAR WARS: Episode 1: Racer_ oder irgend' so ein U-Boot-Spiel auf dem alten Nintendo GameBoy, ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## r34ln00b (18. August 2013)

metro police, paar tage später c&c.


----------



## stryct (18. August 2013)

HarryPotter @ GameBoy Advance <3


----------



## Ratibor (21. August 2013)

schwarz weiß turok für den gameboy... auf der konsole wars wohl mario 64 hmm... auf dem pc cs 1.6


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. August 2013)

happypcuser schrieb:


> Löwenzahn


 


hbf878 schrieb:


> Autos bauen mit Willi Werkel


 


heldarious  schrieb:


> Autobahn raser 1 !  hat echt bock gemacht


 
Yeah, so gings bei mir auch los


----------



## MOD6699 (29. August 2013)

Leisure Suit Larry


----------



## bluschti (29. August 2013)

Mein erstes Videospiel war Pokémon und zwar die gelbe edition auf dem Gameboy colour  (glaub jedenfalls mal xD)


----------



## Wiggo (29. August 2013)

Weiß gar nicht mehr wie es hieß. War noch auf dem VC20 ein Spiel, bei dem man neun Löcher hatte und den Hamstern, die herauskamen mit einem Hammer einen überbraten musste


----------



## debalz (29. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Giana Sisters war mein erstes Suchtspiel


----------



## SiQ (29. August 2013)

Boah schwierig, ich glaube AoE 2 oder Die Siedler 2.


----------



## Metalic (29. August 2013)

93/94 muss das gewesen sein. Frisch eingeschult. Mein bester Freund hatte einen Pc und dort haben wir Day of the Tentacle und eines der ersten Jurassic Park Spiele gezockt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo6958hNyqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (29. August 2013)

Weiß ich noch ziemlich genau: Air-Sea Battle für's   Atari VCS 2600!

Die Konsole in der Ur-Ausführung (wie im Link rechts oben zu sehen) hab ich hier mit ein paar Joysticks immer noch liegen.
In der US-Serie "Auction Hunters" (DMAX) ist so'n Ding schon für 250$ weggegangen!


----------



## phleau (29. August 2013)

Allererstes Spiel, das ich selbst ausführlich gespielt hatte war Siedler III Siedler 3: Amazon.de: Games natürlich dann auch mit den erweiterungen "Mission-CD" und "Die Amazonen"

Das erste Spiel, das ich mir dann auch selbst gekauft und "gesuchtet" hatte war aber Age of Empires + Rise of Rome- Expansion Pack
Age of Empires 1: Amazon.de: Games
Das hatte ich sogar vor ein paar Monaten mal wieder gespielt


----------



## TempestX1 (31. August 2013)

Gute Frage.
Giana Sisters, Quest For Tires, Moon Patrol ... irgend sowas auf dem C64.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2013)

das erste gespielte: so ein motorcross game für ps1


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. September 2013)

Mein erstes Spiel war Super Mario Bros. auf dem NES und das obwohl ich erst 19 bin^^
Habe damals noch in Russland gelebt und mein Vater hat das Ding irgendwann 1999 gekauft.
Ach ja, einfache Zeiten waren das xD


----------

